# We lost a beloved pet and friend today,,,,



## stevers (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi All,
My wife and I made tough decision recently. Before I got home from work today, she took our little black pug Mug-zy to the vet and had her put down. I had "her" do it because I was afraid I wouldn't be able to handle it. She was basically my dog. I picked her, the breed and the dog herself. She has been with us for 12 years. The vet was shocked when they put in the catheter and she began to inject the liquid and Mug-zy just passed immediately. My wife said it was like she was waiting to go. 

She was still happy and friendly but she was almost completely blind, deaf and had so much trouble walking it was heartbreaking to watch her walk across the room. Her joints were severely arthritic. She was developing a tumor on her front foot and the vet said something must have been terribly wrong for her to have passed so quickly after she injected her. 
It's painful, but it's one of those cases where, do we want her to be here for our pleasure or for hers?

She had a great life, was loved unconditionally, had great friends in her buddies Patients (boxer) and Petie (cat). Now it's just Patients. 
My wife let her eat anything she wanted in the last year or so, because we new it was close to time, so she got lots of treats and left overs. She did love to eat. We don't feel it contributed to her condition, she has been going down hill for the last couple of years. 

Several of you met her on your visits to my house and shop. You know how lovable she was. 

So, sorry for the rambling post, here are a couple of photos. Thanks for listing.


And yes, it's OK to say it,,,,,,,"She was so ugly, she was cute".


----------



## amosfella (Oct 31, 2008)

Sorry to hear that man.  I know the feeling. 
May I make a suggestion??


----------



## stevers (Oct 31, 2008)

yes you may.


----------



## amosfella (Oct 31, 2008)

If you do casting, print up a favorite foto of her and cast it into a pen.
Remember the good times.


----------



## d1carter (Oct 31, 2008)

*A friend indeed!*

Stevers:
When I saw your post, I had to stop and read it. I have a knot in my throat as I write. Your decision is one my wife and I will have to make sooner than later. We have a friend and pet that is getting on in years(about the same as Mug-zy). We are dreading the day. 
Thanks for your post. I will be thinking of you. 
Keep thinking of the good times. Our lives are enriched by the friends and pets that we have known. God's Speed, Mug-zy.
All the best.
d1


----------



## stevers (Oct 31, 2008)

amosfella said:


> If you do casting, print up a favorite foto of her and cast it into a pen.
> Remember the good times.


Will consider it. Thanks. 

Thanks d1.


----------



## DSallee (Oct 31, 2008)

Sorry about your loss Steve... our thoughts are with you both!

The wife and I are also going to have to make that decision soon with our cat CoCo which turned 21 this last 4th of July. We have had him since he was born ... he's getting up there in age and has been progressively getting slower getting around (arthritis) and only has one eye...

again, sorry for your loss my friend!

Dave & Dee


----------



## george (Oct 31, 2008)

We had two dogs some time ago, and when they died, it was for just as somebody from the family member woulr be gone. I promise my self I would never had any more pets, since it is too hard when they are gone. But time is healing, we now have lovely, 2 year girl-dog, we got in the lost-abandoned animal shelter. 

If you have provide for your dog nice and lovely life, that is all you could do. Take care.


----------



## scroller99 (Oct 31, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss, my thoughts and prayers are with you. Howard


----------



## LEAP (Oct 31, 2008)

It takes a lot of love to do the right thing for a pet. That is something that never goes away.


----------



## Mudder (Oct 31, 2008)

Steve,

I'm sorry to hear of your loss. It's easy to see from the photo's that she was loved and was very happy, not all dogs get to live that life unfortunately. You gave her the best life that you could and you allowed her to leave with the dignity that she deserves.

She's waiting for you at the rainbow bridge.

https://www.rainbowsbridge.com/Poem.htm


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 31, 2008)

Steve, I know your hurting but you did the right thing I only hope that when our Tony's time comes we think more of him than us. Scott every time I read Rainbow Bridge I tear-up.


----------



## hunter-27 (Oct 31, 2008)

Been there, done that recently as well.  It SUCKS.  Time dulls ot but you will never forget it.  My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 31, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Steve, I have had to many of these int he last few years between finally having to give up on my cat, to a sweet little dog my mother adopted and nursed for many years. When my mother found Charmin the vets said she would not live. My mother did all the special feeding, care and paid the vet bills for several years until the battle was finally lost. But one little very abused dog finally had a few very good and well loved years. I soon face this same decision with another of our cats  who is now 17 years old.
One of the things I often do at times like this is simply tell people. "I feel bad and I'm going to do that for a little while" It sort of helps to just give myself time to not be OK.


----------



## sdemars (Oct 31, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss . . . . We have a 9 year old Shi Tzu & we are dreading that day ourselves . . .


----------



## Monty (Oct 31, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. Having to make that decision about a beloved pet is just as hard as losing any other loved one. Maybe even more so as they depend on us for everything.  I know what a tough decision that was as LOML and I had to do it a few years back for one of our dogs.


----------



## scoutharps (Oct 31, 2008)

I've had to do the same--my heart goes out to you.


----------



## VisExp (Oct 31, 2008)

Steve, I'm sorry for the loss of your friend.  You're in my thoughts.


----------



## markgum (Oct 31, 2008)

Steve;
  sorry to hear of your loss.  But, take comfort in that she suffers no more and remember the good times you shared.  It is tough to do the right thing, but I'm sure our pets appreciate it.


----------



## Fred (Oct 31, 2008)

Steve, I to would like to offer you a bit of comfort. Rest assured that you did the correct thing as from your description of Mug-zy she is defintely at peace and resting comfortably.

Who is the set of paws in the background of the last picture of Mug-zy?


----------



## dalemcginnis (Oct 31, 2008)

Steve:

Sorry to hear but you did the right thing.  Been there too often myself.  Pugs are one of my favorite great breeds, I've had a couple myself.


----------



## stevers (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you all so much for the kind and encouraging words.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss Stevers . I know how you feel .


----------



## karlkuehn (Oct 31, 2008)

Steve, I'm right behind you with that same thing, I'm pretty sure (this year just keeps getting better and better). I don't know what I'm going to do when he's gone. Sorry, man. 

You must be about broken right now.

I read somewhere that if a dog was supposed to live longer, they wouldn't be able to love as hard as they do. Be at peace knowing that she had a great life and loved you to the end. That's what I'm going to hold on to when Wally goes. It sounds easy to say, but I'm still toughening up for the coming heartbreak.

There's a lot of speculation on whether pets get to go to heaven, but when I get there, if all my buddies aren't there waiting to run, play, wrestle, chew on my hand and goof around, then I'm not sure it's worth going.

Hang in there man.


----------



## stevers (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks Chuck and Karl. We are holding up. Patients (boxer) helps. But even she is blue. I think she knows something is not right. Her routine is all messed up. It helps to hear all of the great comments here.


----------



## monkeynutz (Nov 1, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss...  The love of a dog is one of the purest and most unconditional things on this earth.  Mug-zy will be waiting for you, young and full of life, at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 1, 2008)

Sorry about your loss of Mug-zy.  It is truly a decision of love and being unselfish.  She will join my dog Teddy that I put down during the summer.  It is hard to do, but when you love something so much and they look to your for comfort in their pain it is the most loving and kind thing.  It never ceases to amaze me how much animals of any kind can be so much a part of our lives.  It is so wonderful to have them in our lives.  My youngest daughter is 14 and her dog Fluffy is her best friend and she tells her everything and they are the best of pals.  Mug-zy was really cute, not ugly. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## arjudy (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry for the loss of your friend. Losing a pet is very hard. It amazes me how close you can become to a pet. My wife and I had a cat that we were very attached to and had to make the same difficult decision. You're not alone.


----------



## stevers (Nov 2, 2008)

arjudy said:


> Sorry for the loss of your friend. Losing a pet is very hard. It amazes me how close you can become to a pet. My wife and I had a cat that we were very attached to and had to make the same difficult decision. You're not alone.



Thank You.


----------



## Ligget (Nov 3, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss, I know what you are feeling right now but time is a great healer, you and Mugsy are in our prayers.


----------



## DocStram (Nov 3, 2008)

Steve  ........ you helped her go with dignity and grace.


----------



## stevers (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks Mark and Doc.


----------



## dntrost (Nov 3, 2008)

Stevers,
I am very sorry we have three dogs and they are our family now that the kids have moved on. I know how attached we get. Please pass on to your wife how sorry we are but it sounds like she did the right thing and I know how hard it must of been for both of you...


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 6, 2008)

I feel your pain.  My wife and I had to put down our 21 year old cat, Shadow, on Tuesday.


----------



## stevers (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow, 21 years. That's quite a life. That's somewhere around 147 of our years. 

Thanks for the kind words. It's growing easier with the passing days.


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 7, 2008)

sbell111 said:


> I feel your pain.  My wife and I had to put down our 21 year old cat, Shadow, on Tuesday.
> 
> I think everyone feels a little of both your sorrows, I know I do.  Hope the pain eases soon and only the good memories remain.


----------

